# Change of Base



## KaintheSeeker (May 27, 2005)

I'm currently getting ready to relocate to Brunswich Maine and am looking to find any gaming groups as well as info on game/comic stores.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2005)

Bumping it up.. 

whoa.. this doesn't bode well for my gaming needs in Brunswick.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not in Brunswick, but I do have a player that travels from there to our bi-weekly game in Oakland (20 minutes north of Augusta) so a car pool can probably be arranged.

Our group of seven is loosing two members in August and we're looking to add 1-2 new members.

If you are interested you can email me at: *demiurge AT adelphia DOT net*


----------

